# Ackie monitor temperatures is it OK?



## dime_lai332 (Nov 4, 2008)

At the cool side its roughly about 28-29C and at the warm side its abour 32-34C and after a few hours the basking spot warms up to about 50-55C is this Ok?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Your cool side could be a few degrees cooler. You don't need a basking spot that warm really. What wattage/type of bulb are you using?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

my basking spot is between 130 and 140 they absolutely love it and their colours are amazing as i use uv as well i know some people dont
my cool end is about 85 with a big shallow dish of water but there are a few levels in the viv and trees to climb so there are a few varied temps in my viv but basking is always hot :2thumb:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

What i was trying to say was use a lower wattage bulb, but place it nearer the hot spot. That way you won't heat the whole enclosure and also use less energy.
I also have a basking spot of 120f + and cool end temps in high 70'sf dependent on room temps on the day. All achieved with a 35w halogen bulb.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, meant to add my enclosure is 4x2x2.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

another way if you dont want to change all bulbs around is use a dimming thermostat ...i use the par bulbs from b&q for 5.99 they are 100w but throw the heat of a 120 so i always have the probe from the dimmer near the hot spot that way you will be able to achieve the temp you require and keep it steady it also makes it easy for you to drop the temps at night...


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

johne.ev said:


> Sorry, meant to add my enclosure is 4x2x2.


 
good point ...
i need a big heat bulb in mine its 5.5 x 2.5 x 2.5...
even so i think a dimmer would be best to control his heat unless hes on a ceramic in which case a pulse propartional would be needed: victory:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool - a 35w halogen? I shall remember that - I'm new to ackie keeping and my baby is in a 3x2 at the moment with ordinary spot bulb and I'm forever spraying the substrate. I know from keeping a sav that the lower wattages don't dry out the humidity so much as the higher wattages. I'll look out for the 35w ones when mine goes in her bigger enclosure.




johne.ev said:


> What i was trying to say was use a lower wattage bulb, but place it nearer the hot spot. That way you won't heat the whole enclosure and also use less energy.
> I also have a basking spot of 120f + and cool end temps in high 70'sf dependent on room temps on the day. All achieved with a 35w halogen bulb.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Raz, i still spray my enclosure, usually every couple of days. Humidity is usually around 70% mark.
The bulbs are GU1O, they are not screw in but have two little posts which go in slots and twist into place. I get them from B&Q, they also have the lamp fitting for a fiver.


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

I have my basking spot at 55 degrees for my white throat monitor i no its massive compared to an ackie but all monitors have the same basic temp requirements but i think ur cool end is too hot is should be about 25celcius what u can do is get the same amount of bulbs u have now but in a lower wattage then raise an area under the lamps only about 3 or 4 inches. then ull have a cooler cool end and the same basking site.
Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, John. I was looking at them after your post and they are different type of fitting to what I'm used to but so long as they work that is the thing and they seem pretty easy to get hold of. Thanks for the tip : victory:



johne.ev said:


> Raz, i still spray my enclosure, usually every couple of days. Humidity is usually around 70% mark.
> The bulbs are GU1O, they are not screw in but have two little posts which go in slots and twist into place. I get them from B&Q, they also have the lamp fitting for a fiver.


----------



## dime_lai332 (Nov 4, 2008)

Kool so i only really have lower the viv cooler side. I tested with a another bulb which was 75watt it gave me a basking spot of 48C and a warm end at 29C and cool end of 25C.

I might have a look at halogens too


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

dime_lai332 said:


> Kool so i only really have lower the viv cooler side. I tested with a another bulb which was 75watt it gave me a basking spot of 48C and a warm end at 29C and cool end of 25C.
> 
> I might have a look at halogens too


Yea the thing with halogens i hear they wont raise the air temps up in the viv much but provide a very warm basking site


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

tina b said:


> another way if you dont want to change all bulbs around is use a dimming thermostat ...i use the par bulbs from b&q for 5.99 they are 100w but throw the heat of a 120 so i always have the probe from the dimmer near the hot spot that way you will be able to achieve the temp you require and keep it steady it also makes it easy for you to drop the temps at night...


Yea dimming thermostats are expensive but worth it i use it to control some of my reps temps


----------

